# Best Software to Accomplish this?



## emac (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey All!

I have an idea for a temporary installation that I would like to have ready ASAP. 

Basically I want to have a projector running for the entire day displaying activities happening at the install location according to the time of day. 

So lets say at 9 am it will display a welcome message. 

Then between 9 am and 10 I would like to display a mixture of pictures and videos with intermingled text layered on top.

I tried using qlab but with Qlab you can only display one image at a time and I would like to be able to have the software display more then one image at a time, with out me having to make preset "slides".

Is there a program that will enable me to do this? possibly a Media Server of types?


----------



## Chris15 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'd try looking at the various digital signage software options around, most of them will permit scheduling of the display content much like you are talking of...


----------



## beardedbil (Sep 6, 2011)

I would look at the Brightsign units. We use these to schedule pictures, videos, etc. They may work for your application.


----------



## cpf (Sep 6, 2011)

Digital signage software is the way to go, I've used Omnivex's solutions most and I think they're pretty affordable. I think I've seen some "cloud" based freeware somewhere, though, which would make more sense for a one-off event.


----------



## jstroming (Sep 6, 2011)

I definitely second BrightSign. I use them for interactive roadcases, you can hook the unit up to a touchscreen monitor and let users interact with the system, choose videos, etc, GREAT for promotional stuff. And the box is TINY....to give you an idea, here is a pic of the environment I use them in:




ALL of the processing, as well as power strip, LED power supplies for the rest of the display, and other processing easily fit behind the lower left hand black panel next to the subwoofer. I have a brightsign box right near me actually, and its about 6"x7"x1". Plus it takes a live input (with an additional accessory), I have inputs on the back of this case to show live video of whats happening in the venue while the show is going on. Then pre-show/intermission/post-show the merch girls touch a few settings on the screen and it goes back to it's promotional mode. I love them, really cant be beat for about $800 each. I have 8 of these cases, so 8 systems total, plus one in my design office. I have the HD1010 model.

The only thing is (and this might make it not an option for you) is that the unit has to be updated if you want to change things...It comes with associated software for a computer that you make changes to (design changes, content changes, etc) and then update via an SD card or ethernet cable. There is also a wifi model but I don't use that one.

PS: Thats not me in the picture! HAHA Thats my roadcase builder Mr. Koji.


----------



## emac (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks guys for the great responses!


I really do like the idea of a digital signage solution, but I don't have the time to order one for this project. Thus wise I was leaning towards something that I could download seeing as at the install location I only have access to restricted internet...


Any Ideas?


----------



## FACTplayers (Sep 6, 2011)

emac said:


> Thanks guys for the great responses!
> 
> 
> I really do like the idea of a digital signage solution, but I don't have the time to order one for this project. Thus wise I was leaning towards something that I could download seeing as at the install location I only have access to restricted internet...
> ...


 

Most internet connection with restrictions do not block the use of VPN clients. At the high school I sometimes work at the internet has the most intense restrictions I have ever seen, so I just log onto my University VPN client and have full access to the web. 

Since you are on a mac, this idea needs refining, but it might work: Set the pictures you want as a random changing background. Then, somehow display slides (powerpoint maybe?) with transparent backgrounds so your desktop background is visible. You can time each PPT slide with the text you want. 

Like I said, it needs refining. I'm just brain storming here so don't be too harsh. The idea might not even work.


----------



## cpf (Sep 7, 2011)

FACTplayers said:


> Most internet connection with restrictions do not block the use of VPN clients. At the high school I sometimes work at the internet has the most intense restrictions I have ever seen, so I just log onto my University VPN client and have full access to the web.
> 
> Since you are on a mac, this idea needs refining, but it might work: Set the pictures you want as a random changing background. Then, somehow display slides (powerpoint maybe?) with transparent backgrounds so your desktop background is visible. You can time each PPT slide with the text you want.
> 
> Like I said, it needs refining. I'm just brain storming here so don't be too harsh. The idea might not even work.


 
Last time I checked, there's no such thing as a transparent powerpoint slide (without a windows-only plugin). If you don't have enough time to buy one, and setting up a proxy/VPN/extending-the-network isn't an option, there are still solutions like Free Digital Signage Software Features and DisplayOp Free Edition (freeware)*-*Digital Signage Content Management that will run without any network connection. I've never used either of them, but they look adequate.

I never like to bet on the internet connections of the places I work (fun fact: today I was in a place that managed to break certain HTTP requests, so no logging into the CRM system and no posting on CB ), so I'd download something like the ones I linked, get it set up on a laptop, then turn off the wi-fi and reboot it to make sure everything runs as it should.


----------

